# Printing a 4x6 pic



## DickFoto (Jan 25, 2019)

I just reinstalled LR, and I am having fits printing a 4x6 picture.  

When I select the 4x6 template, I am getting an 8-1/2 x 11 template with a 4x6 image smack in the middle in the preview window.  I have all the stuff on the right side set to 4x6 (single image/contact sheet, layout margins .25, page grid is one row, one column).  The printer itself is set to 4x6.  Makes no difference,  the preview stays as described.  When it goes to print, the printer thinks it is printing on a 8-1/2 x 11 piece of paper, though it is pulling photo paper from the front tray, as it should. 

BTW, read all the stuff from other people about this.  Nothing works.  

Going nuts, wasting photo paper.  Suggestions?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Califdan (Jan 25, 2019)

I assume you've clicked the "Page Setup...." button at the bottom of the left panel group and selected the 4x6 paper size and clicked OK.  

If so, with all the Margin values at their minimum and the Page Grid set to 1 and 1,  what are the maximum values you can set the "Cell Size" to?   This test should tell us if the printer is actually set to 4x6 or not.

You've probably already done this or similar but it is worth a shot suggesting it in case you haven't.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 25, 2019)

All the templates provided by Lightroom are for 8-1/2 x 11  paper!
As stated by Califdan- you must select your paper size from your printer dialog from "Page Setup..."
When you have it as you want it- save your own template for 6x4 paper.


----------

